
Demo Nightmare: Startup Runs Into Technical Difficulties Onstage - jmorin007
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/01/demo-do-overs.html
======
ALee
It even happened to good old Bill Gates with his ubiquitous blue screen of
death-

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgriTO8UHvs

------
mixmax
Things never go as planned.

That is what you have to plan for.

